

Spreadsheet showing SHA-256 calculations in step-by-step detail - mdelias
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mOTrqckdetCoRxY5QkVcyQ7Z0gcYIH-Dc0tu7t9f7tw

======
xronosd
I found an error in this spreadsheet: in the sheet name "primes ^ (1/3)", '/'
\- invalid character. If you export to xlsx , document will be corrupted. But
you can replace all references in formulas and it will be good.

~~~
xronosd
\+ google doc has error in HEX2Dec function : B1 cell formula: "=HEX2Dec(B2)"
B2 cell is empty result : #ERROR!, Ms Excel returns 0.

------
agumonkey
Funny I never thought of using a spreadsheet as a stepping debugger :)

Time for euclid's division

~~~
thrill
Way back when, I used a spreadsheet to implement some digital signal
processing algorithms for a class I was taking. It found it significantly
aided in understanding.

------
keehun
I saw the video and that was quite amazing. However, this spreadsheet seems
pretty broken right now.

~~~
carljoseph
Where is this video you speak of?

~~~
neals
My best guess would be this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3dqhixzGVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3dqhixzGVo)

